# Cleaning the silverware



## Strider (Jun 25, 2009)

Here is a tip to clean silverware, old or filthy. Take toothpaste and some wet cloth, then rub the silver...and be amazed! It's cleaner than the bought ware!
Can someone explain why is that so, and why it doesn't work on...let's say aluminum?

Thanks


----------



## Lou (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm, I've never bothered trying toothpaste--bit expensive for me when a little bit of baking soda in hot distilled water with a few pieces of aluminum foil works a treat! Still, I'll probably give it a try. I bet it works well because there are very fine and gentle abrasives in most toothpastes. Sodium fluoride, the active component, is also a fairly good cleaning agent. Toothpaste probably doesn't work on aluminum because the oxide layer is too tough, though fluoride is the right thing for cleaning aluminum... 

If you don't mind the smell of sulfur dioxide, probably the absolute cheapest method for removing a lot of tarnish from silver is just to put all of it in your oven and set it to ''clean'' (or as high as it will go). After that the silver may be easily polished with any fine cloth. Keep in mind that this is only for solid sterling services, not for the knives!


----------



## Harold_V (Jun 26, 2009)

Lou said:


> If you don't mind the smell of sulfur dioxide, probably the absolute cheapest method for removing a lot of tarnish from silver is just to put all of it in your oven and set it to ''clean'' (or as high as it will go). After that the silver may be easily polished with any fine cloth. Keep in mind that this is only for solid sterling services, not for the knives!


I would be concerned about losing the work hardening of the flatware (annealing the silver). Without it, they would bend all too easily. All depends on the temperature, of course, but if you approach a dull red heat, they'd be toast. I wouldn't recommend the process if you value the flatware. 

Harold


----------



## Strider (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah I would also be scared to put it in the oven, I have a beautiful small swan vase and it has some cloth material that could easily deform or even burn...
thanks about the aluminum inf, I forgot that it has a thick oxide layer, that's why it won't rust...I may try the toothpaste on steel let's say...maybe it does knife patinas too


----------



## Lou (Jun 27, 2009)

I should clarify:
Most commercial ovens never pass 300C (570 or so F), which is far below a dull red heat. That is sufficient for the tarnish to oxidize away. However, most people don't want to smell sulfur dioxide in their homes, let alone risk any possible damage to the heating elements (which shouldn't happen).


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 27, 2009)

Lou said he was only talking about solid sterling, like spoons and forks. Things like vases, cups, candlestick holders, knives, etc., aren't solid sterling. They are made from sterling foil with stuff like resin or plaster inside. I certainly wouldn't put them in an oven.


----------



## PreciousMexpert (Jun 27, 2009)

http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to/video/how-to-restore-silver-with-electrochemistry-273262/
or this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGCx9HZwYBo&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.wonderhowto.com%2Fhow-to%2Fvideo%2Fhow-to-restore-silver-with-electrochemistry-273262%2F&feature=player_embedded

I wonder if this could help


----------



## Strider (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you so much PreciousMexpert! I'd never think of that! So much better! I think I saw this method being used with the gold, copper and silver mixture, to their extraction in big plates.

Is this removing only this oxide like layer or whole filth?


ps. my vase is solid, thick, but it has a piece of cloth and probably glue on the bottom so that it doesn't scratch surface 

Thanks again


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 28, 2009)

Those thiourea based cleaners, like Tarn-X, clean off the tarnish immediately. Wal-mart carries Tarn-X. It can stain stainless steel, brass, and other metals. Make sure you read the instructions.
http://www.jelmar.com/TarnXbasic.htm
http://www.jelmar.com/MSDS.htm


----------



## Strider (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't have walmarts here...and no Tarn x, but looks cool. What does it do do stainless steel? Makes a pattern or eats the metal?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 28, 2009)

> I don't have walmarts here...and no Tarn x


You're lucky. I wish we didn't have one. We used to have a great old-time town square, with all sorts of things to do, especially on Friday and Saturday nights, until those slimeballs moved in. 

I have seen this product in most hardware stores. It's fairly common. There are other similar brands based on thiourea - look on the label. Some jewelers buy it by the gallon - maybe they'll sell you some. The stuff really works well with almost zero effort. I think you could make your own with thiourea and sulfamic acid - see the MSDS link I gave for the formula. I think you could get away without the other chemicals in the formula. Some of these links are interesting.
http://www.google.com/search?q=thiourea+silver+cleaner&sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_enUS259US259 

Most of your questions are answered here, about 3/4 down the page, in the Tarn-X section. Tarn-X produces an unpleasant sulfur smell when working. Use it in a ventilated area. I would wash the object in a liquid dishwashing soap solution, rinse well, and let it dry before using the Tarn-X. They also make CLR and other neat products. 
http://www.jelmar.com/faqtxbasic.htm


----------



## Strider (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't have that stuff here, at least not in that label, but there probably is a chemical based like this one...but...does it work only on silver, without any components that may be dissolved, or is it just made for everything


----------

